# Japanese-Mexican Singer???



## Westside (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 26, 2010)

Japanese singing in spanish? I want her... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yes, Hiromi


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Hiromi


----------



## XXNatus (Apr 26, 2010)

What TV show is this from?


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

XXNatus said:
			
		

> What TV show is this from?



La Academia 

same thing as American Idol


----------

